
The Political Economy of the Sharing Economy - nickjudge
https://medium.com/@nickadamsjudge/sharings-potential-5e0a8764ce9c
======
nickjudge
Hey All, prelaunching wander.plus today:
[https://medium.com/@nickadamsjudge/announcing-the-
prelaunch-...](https://medium.com/@nickadamsjudge/announcing-the-prelaunch-of-
wander-c15b57434c48) So I thought I'd share my thoughts on the future and
market structure of the 'sharing economy.'

